# Verzweifelt..



## Bullinga (24. August 2017)

Hey Leute,
seit kurzem betreibe ich einen Online-Shop, indem ich verschiedene Handyhüllen verkaufe.
Allerdings hatte ich bisher keinen Erfolg und bin schon sehr am verzweifeln. Da ich noch nicht all zu lange in diesem Geschäft bin, wollte ich mal hier nachfragen: Habt Ihr eine Idee, wie ich für meinen Shop mehr Kunden anlocke?
Auch habe ich schon eine Online-Marketing Agentur beauftragt, die mir jeden Monat auf mehr erfolg verspricht aber es bisher nie eingehalten hat.
Ich schätze diese möchten mich über den Tisch ziehen...
Wäre über hilfreiche Informationen sehr dankbar.

Gruß Bullinga


----------



## Patiekrice (24. August 2017)

Moin Bullinga,

 

deine Produkte müssen herausstechen. Das ist erstmal das wichtigste. Keiner wird eine 0815-Handyhüllen kaufen, nur weil sie von dir kommt.

Direkt einen eigene Shop aufmachen ist außerdem auch nicht der günstigste Weg. Keiner wird sagen "ohja, ich suche mal bei Google Handyhüllen und nehme Shop XY von Seite 20." .. die Websites dawanda.de und etsy.com sind für Leute geeignet, die eigene Produkte produzieren, aber der Name noch nicht groß genug ist für einen eigenen Shop. Du könntest dir also erstmal die Hostingkosten für deinen eigenen Shop sparen und auf einer dieser Plattformen schauen, ob die Nachfrage nach deinen Handyhüllen überhaupt vorhanden ist.

 

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2017)

Das buffed Forum mit Werbung zuspammen wäre eine Idee


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2017)

Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda.

 

Und natürlich Werbung. Nur nicht hier (wird instant gelöscht). Wenn, dann bitte direkt an unsere Anzeigenabteilung wenden. Die Daten findest du im unteren Bereich des Impressums all unserer Webseiten.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. August 2017)

Suchmaschinenoptimierung, Google Anzeigen und Google Adwords. Da Menschen faul sind, klicken sie in der Regel auch nur auf die Suchergebnisse am Anfang der Seite.
Womit man als Laie aber starten kann, ist seorch.de. Ist eine kostenlose Analyse für eine Webseite, die dir sagt, was du SEO-mäßig alles falsch machst und was du besser machen könntest.


----------



## Mooga (24. August 2017)

Eine Online Marketing Agentur dafür macht in meinen Augen wenig Sinn.

 

Das was die machen kannst du dir in 2 Wochen selbst aneignen.

Facebook Werbung ist der richtige Weg.


----------



## Magdalena82 (26. August 2017)

Naja ich finde eine professionelle SEO Agentur gar nicht so verkehrt. Nicht jeder weiß oder kann lernen wie SEO wirklich funktioniert.

Es gibt auch sehr gute SEOs die auch halten was sie versprechen und preislich auch human sind. Aber dennoch sollte man sich gründlich informieren und schauen wohin genau man eigentlich will.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. August 2017)

I knew it! /reported


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Oktober 2017)

Eine Online Marketing Agentur dafür macht in meinen Augen wenig Sinn.


Ja, vor allem solche billigen Online Marketing Agenturen, die Links in Foren posten.


----------



## Haiden23 (15. Dezember 2017)

Werbung bei Google würde ich dir empfehlen, damit du eben ganz oben stehst in der Suchmaschine


----------

